# How do you know when torts are stressed?



## Cassidy

I've been reading how when torts are stressed you can soak them in water.How do you know when they are stressed?


----------



## Tom

If a tortoise is stressed, the cause of its stress needs to be eliminated. Soaking them might help to hydrate them, but it won't reduce a stress level caused by something else. Common signs of stress are hiding a lot, lethargy, and lack of appetite. Often there will be a noticeable change in the "normal" behavior. In severe or chronic cases you might start to see puffy or infected eyes, and nasal discharge.


----------



## Cassidy

Tom said:


> If a tortoise is stressed, the cause of its stress needs to be eliminated. Soaking them might help to hydrate them, but it won't reduce a stress level caused by something else. Common signs of stress are hiding a lot, lethargy, and lack of appetite. Often there will be a noticeable change in the "normal" behavior. In severe or chronic cases you might start to see puffy or infected eyes, and nasal discharge.



If soaking doesnt reduce the stress level than what does?


----------



## cherylim

Cassidy said:


> If soaking doesnt reduce the stress level than what does?



Removing the issue that's causing the stress.


----------



## zesty_17

heavy breathing can be a sign also, gasping for air etc.


----------



## Cassidy

zesty_17 said:


> heavy breathing can be a sign also, gasping for air etc.



I have noticed that Alix breathes heavy at times what can I do to help him?


----------



## Madkins007

Remember- a lot of signs of stress can be also be signs of something more serious. Gasping/heavy breathing is also likely to be a sign of a RI. Not eating and lethargy are probably the most common signs of stress, but that can also be caused by being too hot or too cold... which are pretty stressful situations.

Dr. Mader defines reptile stress as 'the gap between what the animal needs in captivity, and what it gets.' (my paraphrase) The more energy or effort the animal uses to fill in the gap, the more stressed it is. 

If you suspect stress, re-evaluate your cares as honestly as you can. Right temps? How do you know? Right humidity? How do you know? Right diet, cage space, plantings, lighting, UV levels, etc.- and how do you know? (When I ask 'how do you know', I mean both 'how do you know what the temp is?', and 'how do you know what the temp should be?')

You can reduce stress by correcting the problems. I strongly recommend correcting one thing at a time, starting with the big things, and re-evaluating. 

'Pampering' a stressed tortoise can help as well- keep things quiet around it, dim the lights and boost the temps some, make sure it is well-hydrated/humidified (and this is where soaks may help- as long as they are not stressful themselves!)


----------

